# A. trifasciata



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Anyone know where I can find this Apisto? I can't find it anywhere..


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Found 2 sources :idea:

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/7918/fishlist.html

http://www.apistogrammaidiots.com/Fishstore/fishstore.html


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Raul,
I have 3 A. trifasciatas but I THINK they're all females (80% sure). However, I know one lady in San Diego that has A. tri for sale (males and females). I was thinking of driving down there and pick up two males or so, but haven't had a chance (midterms are kicking my a&&). If you're really interested, let me know, we can plan a road trip.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

How good is the coloration on yours? I really like the blue coloration that stands out...I'd be happy to go on a road trip(it's 2hours away from here), maybe during spring break? Or are you going to Cancun or some other place... :wink:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Nope, Magnus is out here in irvine...but I bet he wishes he was in cancun


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Magnus, do you go to UCI?


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Either my fish haven't reached sexual maturity yet, or I have all females. So I not really sure which A. trifasciata strain I have. Although I hear from the seller (the same one in SD) that my variation is of the blue kind (I think there are two separate A. tri types). I'll contact the lady, whose name I think is Barbara (could it be Debora?) and I'll tell you how it goes. PM me if you want her email address. BTW, springbreak would be a perfect time for me to go (stupid midterms + finals, who's the genius that invented those?).
If for some unimaginable reasons I do end up in Cancun in during springbreak, look out for me in one of those reality springbreak videos .
:-D


----------

